# What Brush do you use?



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Tell me if I'm wrong. I'm trying to grow prissy's coat to full length and she just wont quite get there, it is about 2 in from ground. She doesnt go outside except to potty and only when it is dry, she doesnt play rough she is very lazy, I know she isnt damaging her coat that way. I bath her once a week or week in a half. I use paul mitchell shampoo and main and tail conditioner I always blow dry her with my fingers first then when almost completely dry I use the pin brush to help get her hair board straight. I never use a slicker I heard it really distroys long coats. Is that true? I put on pet silk after she is dry and that is it. Do yall have any suggestions on how to get those extra inches. Am I doing something wrong? She has a great coat not too thick not too thin. I know most of yall keep your babies cut. I just need some advise.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

What brush are you using? 

Is your house carpeted?


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

I use only a pin brush and yes my house is carpet.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What brand pin brush do you use? It shouldn't have balls on the end or it will snag and break the coat. You can't get a good pin brush from a pet store. They have to be ordered from catalogues and on-line stores.

Most of us here use the A#1 All Systems 27 mm brush with a white pad which is a softer pad designed to "give" with the delicate Maltese coat. I think a few also like the Chris Christensen Gold Series brush.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

By the way... I had mentioned in a previous thread about having the #1 All Systems brush with the black pad. It was supposed to be a stiffer brush. So since I wanted a softer brush, I ordered the one with the white pad and I got it a couple days ago. I have to say, I cannot tell any difference at all between the white and black. I examined each very carefully and pushed on the pins, etc. but they seem exaactly the same to me ??


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Feb 4 2005, 12:56 PM
> *By the way... I had mentioned in a previous thread about having the #1 All Systems brush with the black pad. It was supposed to be a stiffer brush. So since I wanted a softer brush,  I ordered the one with the white pad and I got it a couple days ago. I have to say, I cannot tell any difference at all between the white and black. I examined each very carefully and pushed on the pins, etc. but they seem exaactly the same to me  ??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33424*


[/QUOTE]

I have one with a black pad that I got before they started making the white pad. I couldn't tell the difference between the two at first either!

How long are K&C's coats? I can only tell the difference when Lady's coat gets pretty long, like it is right now. I can really feel the "give" when I brush her now (She's about 4 or 5 inches now).

Did you get your Chris Christensen slicker? How do your like it? I may invest in one when I cut Lady's coat when the weather starts getting hot. I use a slicker on her coat when she's in a puppy cut. I only use the pin brush on her tail and ears then.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Feb 4 2005, 01:19 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one with a black pad that I got before they started making the white pad. I couldn't tell the difference between the two at first either!

How long are K&C's coats? I can only tell the difference when Lady's coat gets pretty long, like it is right now. I can really feel the "give" when I brush her now (She's about 4 or 5 inches now).

Did you get your Chris Christensen slicker? How do your like it? I may invest in one when I cut Lady's coat when the weather starts getting hot. I use a slicker on her coat when she's in a puppy cut. I only use the pin brush on her tail and ears then.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33427
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi Marj, Kallie's coat is rather short and not very thick... pretty much the same as in all her photos... but Catcher's is starting to hang beyond his body and is overly thick.... They both don't like the new brush any more than they liked the old one... but I'll keep at it...

The slicker is really nice. I had a cheap one and there is no comparison. I do like it a lot... 

Also, my groomer used the Bless the Beasts no tangle shampoo a couple weeks ago on them and I have not found a mat yet. With the Pet Silk they had mats soon after they were groomed. It also could be that I had her brush them out instead of letting them cage dry but I usually don't find mats until a few days after grooming so that may not be the reason... I think the shampoo may have made a difference.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830_@Feb 4 2005, 10:39 AM
> *I use only a pin brush and yes my house is carpet.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33395*


[/QUOTE]


I have the #1 all systenms brush as well


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you dog hurts when you are brusing it, you need to reassess your brushing technique in most cases. Yes, some dogs are big babies. 

You should not be scraping the skin with the brush, slicker or pin brush. You should have the dog lay down on their side. With a long coat, I flip the coat back, spritz with conditioner, and then start brushing small sections being sure I brush all the way to the skin. I do one side, then flip the dog over and do the other side. Mikey has a very thick coat so his sections are rather tiny. 

You should keep a flat wrist when brushing, no flicking. You also should not be using any pressure when you brush.

Running and playing on carpet will damage the ends. When ends are ripped, they are more likely to pull coat out and hence it will not grow. 

If you are using a pin brush without balls on the end, you should brush her coat dry as you blow dry.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Feb 4 2005, 02:53 PM
> *If you dog hurts when you are brusing it, you need to reassess your brushing technique in most cases. Yes, some dogs are big babies.
> 
> You should not be scraping the skin with the brush, slicker or pin brush. You should have the dog lay down on their side. With a long coat, I flip the coat back, spritz with conditioner, and then start brushing small sections being sure I brush all the way to the skin. I do one side, then flip the dog over and do the other side. Mikey has a very thick coat so his sections are rather tiny.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Jackie, I think my technique may need some serious work.... Yes... I have been brushing to the skin... ouch! I have been spraying Ice on Ice on them and then brushing like I would brush my own hair ... from neck to tail. 

When you say you "flip the coat back"... do you brush it backwards....away from the skin... or to say it another way... you start at the skin and brush in the opposite direction ???


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Feb 4 2005, 03:03 PM
> *Jackie, I think my technique may need some serious work.... Yes... I have been brushing to the skin... ouch!  I have been spraying Ice on Ice on them and then brushing like I would brush my own hair ...  from neck to tail.
> 
> When you say you "flip the coat back"... do you brush it backwards....away from the skin... or to say it another way... you start at the skin and brush in the opposite direction ???
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33457*


[/QUOTE]

I lay the dog on their side and with my hand flip the coat back to it is lying the opposite way it should be. Then I start brushing from closest to the legs and belly in small sections. As I brush each section, I brush it as the coat should lay. By the time I have brushed a whole side, all of the coat is laying how it should lay. 

On each section, I start by brushing just the end away from the dog's body to me with a flat wrist and no flicking at the end. Then on that section I start a little closer to the dog. Finally I am at the skin and brush from the skin to the ends straight past the end so I don't pull the brush up with any coat in it. You should brush like the coat is a few inches longer than it is (keep wrist straight and continue the stroke until there is no coat in the brush).


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM+Feb 4 2005, 03:14 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lay the dog on their side and with my hand flip the coat back to it is lying the opposite way it should be. Then I start brushing from closest to the legs and belly in small sections. As I brush each section, I brush it as the coat should lay. By the time I have brushed a whole side, all of the coat is laying how it should lay. 

On each section, I start by brushing just the end away from the dog's body to me with a flat wrist and no flicking at the end. Then on that section I start a little closer to the dog. Finally I am at the skin and brush from the skin to the ends straight past the end so I don't pull the brush up with any coat in it. You should brush like the coat is a few inches longer than it is (keep wrist straight and continue the stroke until there is no coat in the brush).
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33460
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks, this makes sense and seems like a lot more comfortable for the dog. It will be a challenge to get either one to lie down during this. When I put Kallie up on the counter for the brushing she will sit with her back to me... like she cannot even bear watching!

Catcher is pretty good but if I accidentally pull one little hair he is pretty much ready to be outa there. 

But this new technique should make a huge difference in comfort for them...I can't wait to try it! Thanks so much!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I brush new dogs on the bed at first and train them to lay down on the grooming table separately so they learn that behavior and have it down before I start trying to groom them like that. One cheat is that I will hang their legs off the edge of the table. I use lots of treats.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Feb 4 2005, 06:24 PM
> *I brush new dogs on the bed at first and train them to lay down on the grooming table separately so they learn that behavior and have it down before I start trying to groom them like that. One cheat is that I will hang their legs off the edge of the table. I use lots of treats.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33509*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks so much for the tips!! Much appreciated!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

What is the normal amount of hair to loose when brushing? I think my technique is really poor and I am loosing more hair than I should.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Feb 4 2005, 06:24 PM
> *I brush new dogs on the bed at first and train them to lay down on the grooming table separately so they learn that behavior and have it down before I start trying to groom them like that. One cheat is that I will hang their legs off the edge of the table. I use lots of treats.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33509*


[/QUOTE]

Jackie, I tried the pin brushing technique and even though Catcher was standing I can see how it can really work well when I can get him to lie down. But still I feel he got a much better brushing this way.... I brushed in layers.... and he seemed to tolerate it better. 

Now... another question... I have a slicker brush... the Chris Christiansen small brush... how is that brush to be used? Catcher has very thick hair and it isn't real long... just barely below his body. ALSO, my groomer said to get a rake which I did... now what do I do with it!?! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Feb 4 2005, 08:19 PM
> *What is the normal amount of hair to loose when brushing?  I think my technique is really poor and I am loosing more hair than I should.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33520*


[/QUOTE]

It depends on the dog. With Mikey, I expect to get a small amount of coat out every time I brush as he has a really thick coat so never drops hair but in the brush. About twice a year, he seems to do a big shed where I get a lot out for a week or so. He has a single coat, just thick. 

On Jonathan, he has a nice silky coat and I barely get much hair out at all brushing. 

Look at the coat? Does it look thinner than it should? Are there lots of broken hair closer to the part? 

If your dog gets a lot of dirt and fuzzies in their coat that you brush out, that seems to take out coat, too. 

K/C's Mom, I only use the slicker on the feet of a dog in coat. Again, the trick is going to be brushing a small bit of coat at a time, not a long stroke across the body or leg. I also don't go to the skin with the slicker. On a puppy cut, I brush in this fashion but the whole body in small bits so I am not raking across the dog with the slicker. It is more of a fluffing type of action I suppose. 

I would not use a rake on a Maltese. I go through the coat with a greyhound comb after brushing to make sure I get all knots out.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Feb 4 2005, 10:21 PM
> *K/C's Mom, I only use the slicker on the feet of a dog in coat. Again, the trick is going to be brushing a small bit of coat at a time, not a long stroke across the body or leg. I also don't go to the skin with the slicker. On a puppy cut, I brush in this fashion but the whole body in small bits so I am not raking across the dog with the slicker. It is more of a fluffing type of action I suppose.
> 
> I would not use a rake on a Maltese. I go through the coat with a greyhound comb after brushing to make sure I get all knots out.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33540*


[/QUOTE]
Oh, thank you so much for this info! I just can't tell you how much I appreciate it!


----------

